# Center Piece Fish (s)



## Young Money (May 30, 2010)

I have a 20g tank 

5 Neon Tetra
1 Male Guppy/ 2 Female Guppy
3 Platy (1 Male / 2 Female)
1 Oto Catfish
1 Rainbow Shark

8 big plants
2 caves/rock structures

(Quite Planted)

I was thinking Bolivian Ram or Dwarf Cichlid 

Plz give suggestions


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

sorry put isnt you tank quite full, looking at that list???


----------



## Young Money (May 30, 2010)

fryup said:


> sorry put isnt you tank quite full, looking at that list???


I am just looking for 1 or 2 fish to finish it of
i want a nice fish for example Cichlid or Bolivian Ram


----------



## mastermindc3pro (Nov 28, 2009)

I have to agree your tank is pretty full and some of those fish require may more space than your 20g can give them. Example rainbow sharks estimated tank size is 55g+. The bolivian ram requires 30+ gal and they prefer to be kept in pairs. The dwarf cichlids also require a 30g+ tank.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

maybe buy a bigger tank instead of a fish(s) then get a centre peice fish


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would agree that the Rainbow Shark is too large a fish for a 20g tank. This fish will grow up to 6 inches and can be quite aggressive. And such fish in small tanks frequently become far more aggressive than they will be in larger tanks; not only the physical size of the aquarium but the water conditions (which are different in small vs large tanks) affect temperament and behaviours in many fish. I would seriously suggest you re-home the shark; many stores will exchange such fish.

Byron.


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Is the tank 20g or 29? You state two different sizes in two different posts..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Young Money said:


> I have a 20g tank
> 
> 5 Neon Tetra
> 1 Male Guppy/ 2 Female Guppy
> ...



I'd suggest rehoming the shark. When he gets big enough he will eat your tetra. At 20 gallons with your current bioload you'll need a filter for a minimum 50 gallon tank. 

I'd suggest you go to THIS site to get a better picture of what your tank needs from you as well as what can go in. It is a tank calculator. Be sure to click the suitable species button.

Below are teh warnings it issued about yor tank.

Recommendations/Warnings/Suggestions/Notes:

Warning: Rainbow Shark is too aggressive to co-exist with Neon Tetra.
Suggestion: If you want to keep more than 1 Guppy, minimum recommend male to female ratio is 1:2 (M:F). You will be less likely to experience problem if you get even more females.
Suggestion: If you want to keep more than 1 Platy, minimum recommend male to female ratio is 1:2 (M:F). You will be less likely to experience problem if you get even more females.
Note: Rainbow Shark may jump - lids are recommended.
Warning: Rainbow Shark is not recommended for your tank - it may eventually outgrow your tank space, potentially reaching up to 6 inches.
Warning: Neon Tetra may become food for Rainbow Shark.

Recommended temperature range: 71.6 - 77 F. [Display in Celsius]
Recommended pH range: 6 - 7.5.
Recommended hardness range: 5 - 15 dH.


Warning: You NEED to add more aquarium filtration capacity!!!


----------

